# Interview



## Kdub_smc7 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone!  I thought I would take advantage of a chance to hear from those wiser than myself. I have a chance to interview for a coding position at a clinic that specializes in sports medicine. To say this would be my dream position is entirely accurate! I am blown away that I even have a chance for such a position. I don't want to walk away from the interview shaking my head, knowing that I blew a once in a lifetime opportunity.  I have several more days to prepare for said interview, so I want to make them count! 
A little background on myself: I am a rather new CPC-A (just passed the test in May). I did pretty well on the test, but that's a test and I want to code in the real world. I know there's a difference, so I just want to set myself up to succeed out there in the real world. 
I am excited about coding and excited about sports, so what better area to get involved in coding?! 
To conclude this post (before I write a novel): I am looking for any advice or wisdom on how I can do my absolute best at this interview and come out on the other side happy about how I did, even if the position isn't mine. Any and all advice is welcome. I have much to learn I am sure, so I'd rather start learning right away. I am excited that this is a career field where I can easily network with other individuals who are much wiser due to their own experience and knowledge. I hope to be able to contribute and help others in the future as well. 

Kristen


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kristen-

I can hear the enthusiasm and excitement in your post, so I'm positive your "potential" new employer will too!  If you go into this interview they way your post comes off that will be AWESOME!!!!

First I must say you have the right attitude, you want to learn and you've already realized that the CPC exam was just that, an exam and the real world coding is a bit differant because as you know there won't be any multipile choice, you'll have to code based on your knowledge.  

Keep that positive attitude you have, continue learning and keep up with your coding is the only advice I will give you at this point because you seem to have a great, solid foundation so far.

Keep us posted on how it goes, I wish you all the luck in the world in landing your dream job .


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 3, 2012)

My advice is to take the time before your interview to learn all you can about sports medicine....what kind of procedures/therapy will you be coding for....and what codes/modifiers/diagnosis will you report?  That will also give you the opportunity to think about questions regarding the practice that you can ask.  It will give you an advantage over an applicant who hasn't got a clue as to what will be expected.  Research the facility online.  Learn the names of the providers.  Find out what their philosophy is.  Ask about their programs.  

Prepare some good interview questions; there are a number of internet sites that can help you with this as well as some tips and do's/dont's for interviews in general.  Find out what a day on the job is going to be like.  Ask about your manager's biggest challenge (and then figure out how you can be part of the solution).  Make sure you have a 5-year plan, because you'll probably be asked, and be specific.  Don't just say "I want to be a coder".  

Be flexible, professional and be yourself.  Good luck!


----------



## Kdub_smc7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you both for the advice and encouragement!  I will definitely keep the tips in mind. I have today and tomorrow to prepare for the interview. 

I read somewhere on a forum post that there is a way to get links directly to local insurance groups on the AAPC website. I'm not sure if the post was only referring to government insurance or commercial, as well. That's something I'd definitely like to check into. Do either of you know where I can find that?  

Thank you,

Kristen


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 4, 2012)

Try this:

https://www.aapc.com/provider-manual/


----------



## Kdub_smc7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Perfect! Thank you very much!


----------



## DiMuchow (Jul 5, 2012)

Go, Kristen! As a prior headhunter, i'd suggest brushing up on the codes and situations you think would be used in sports medicine, see if you can find contacts on linkedin or facebook you have in common with whom you're interviewing, and ask how the recent supreme court decision will affect their practice!  I agree with all the prior comments about a having a 5-year plan ready.  Remember, it's what you can do for THEM that's important, not what you want from them.

Have examples ready of past situations and how you've handled them that might show them your ability to do the job.  There are several videos on YouTube about answering situational interview questions, for example. Being detail-oriented, handling difficult customers would indicate you could handle difficult patients, for example. I'm a big believer that the workstyle has to be a good fit.  You can also ask the interviewer how they came to work there, what they like/don't like, and that will tell you some things.

Good luck!


----------



## Kdub_smc7 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thank you for all your advice and kind words. I was hired for the position, so I will be starting my first real coding position this Monday! I'm really excited for this opportunity and I have aspirations to stay at this job for a long time and grow with them! If any of you have any advice for me in regard to how to do my best for them, I'm "all ears." I really would like to keep my mistakes to a minimum. I know that I can't be perfect, but I really want to excel at this and become an asset to them! 

Thanks again!


----------



## kml1764 (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations!  That is wonderful!  Your enthusiasm probably went a long way and they are very luck to have someone that sees this as a career vs. just a job!


----------



## KatHopkins (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats!  So nice to see a success story on this forum!   I hope it all works out for both you and your new employer!


----------



## Lateefah26 (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulation......


----------

